# 150gal european tank construction.



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

some plywoods and styrofoam to start Vivarium.










Basic framework. 










arranging backboard.










same work with both sides.










stream work. I hope it turns out like a real valley.










rough touch. just to give me an idea of final look.










shaping and painting with cement.










same work.










european style front door.










again, working on stream line.










coloring rocks more specifically.










I still have to work on it, but so far so good


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cool! What is the material you used on either side of the euro vent?


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks really good, will have to keep an eye on this one for sure!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great project, love the detail on the rock work!!


----------



## akraemer2 (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with Julio - those rocks look great!

-Andy


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks amazing, the way the steam goes into the pool/pond area looks so natural. Can not wait to see your progress.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn that looks sweet! Nice background work!


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

awesome work, can't wait to see the finished product... nice avatar, Spain is looking good for World Cup.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks really nice. Cant wait to see it planted!!! You make me jealous that i cant have a large tank =(. What are you planning on keeping in it?


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

That is looking great! Especially the streams look totally natural. Have you thought about creating a more boulder-like appearance of some of the background?

Keep us posted!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

melas said:


> Very cool! What is the material you used on either side of the euro vent?


Thanks! I used wood as material, which I got from market place


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

TheHamr said:


> Looks really good, will have to keep an eye on this one for sure!


Thanks, I will try my best!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

Julio said:


> great project, love the detail on the rock work!!



Thank you, Julio!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

akraemer2 said:


> I agree with Julio - those rocks look great!
> 
> -Andy



Thank you, I got lucky to make those colors


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

ynotnad said:


> Looks amazing, the way the steam goes into the pool/pond area looks so natural. Can not wait to see your progress.



Thank you ynotnad !!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

eos said:


> Damn that looks sweet! Nice background work!




Thank you !!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

Reefer420 said:


> awesome work, can't wait to see the finished product... nice avatar, Spain is looking good for World Cup.



Thank you, love your Avata too. Im SouthKorean and Messi is my biggest trouble these days. Since Argentina is in our group in world cup, I definitely think He'll crush us up 
But still, I love him he is a great soccer player for sure! Barcelona is lucky to have him.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

JJhuang said:


> Looks really nice. Cant wait to see it planted!!! You make me jealous that i cant have a large tank =(. What are you planning on keeping in it?



Don't know the reason, but it's sad that you can't have a large tank But in the other hand, smaller tanks could be more efficient than bigger tanks. so.. I guess it's really just a personal taste  hm.. Im tryung to get dendrobates azureus, but I'm not sure whether I can get it or not


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

wimvanvelzen said:


> That is looking great! Especially the streams look totally natural. Have you thought about creating a more boulder-like appearance of some of the background?
> 
> Keep us posted!


Thank you , have I thought about boulder-like appearance?? well the truth is.. 'all the time.' But it's lot harder to make boulder-like appearance than what I just made  Do you have any good Ideas?? if do plz tell me !!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

That is the problem, so I hoped you had 

I will give it a go though. And it looks absolutely fab as it is now!


----------



## Herpetology101 (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent background detail, this project already looks nice. Any Ideas for plants or animals yet?


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

after about two month!





if that don't work, try this. It's s direct address to video clip 

http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm12/desaza/?action=view&current=Umile_001.flv



I attached mp3 player with jungle sound inside my vivarium, well not exactly inside, but above the vivarium. I spent alot of time on this one for sure. I'm gonna have four imitators or may be more, in this vivarium


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Holy [email protected]#%


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW! Amazing


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

hope when i die im reincarnated to a dart frog that you buy cause omg!!!!


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

That is sweet looking.

Dave


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

That is pretty flippin sweet!


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

Very well done indeed!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tank looks great, nice moss growth.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks all 
I really appreciate those compliments. 
Thing is that all members of dendroborad are like my teachers. 
I learned so much from you guys


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

hi, here are some more pictures of my vivarium and my imitators-'yumbatus' 
It seems like I got lucky and made two pairs out of four frogs 


























































































































Below are video clips of my imitator calling and my dog Summer. she is Labrador Retriever and 8 month old 



http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm12/desaza/?action=view&current=Umile_SANY0029.flv




http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm12/desaza/?action=view&current=Umile_SANY0026.flv


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

beautiful viv, great pics.. congrats on the pairs.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

What type of moss do you have growing in there? That tank is amazing, honestly one of the best i've ever seen!

Shaw


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Amazing tank! Love the planting. 
Nice avatar btw, Villa is a Barça man now!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Great tank again, wish we had some Yumbatus on our side of the pond!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

Reefer420 said:


> beautiful viv, great pics.. congrats on the pairs.




Thank you  I'm waiting for thier eggs.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

laylow said:


> What type of moss do you have growing in there? That tank is amazing, honestly one of the best i've ever seen!
> 
> Shaw


wow, that is a really great compliment. thank you

mosss that are in my vivarium are 'myuroclada maximoviczii' and 'Brachythecium rivukare'


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

edwing206 said:


> Amazing tank! Love the planting.
> Nice avatar btw, Villa is a Barça man now!



Thank you , I really had hard time arranging them 

I hope they win the champions league next season with Villa in !!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

§lipperhead said:


> Great tank again, wish we had some Yumbatus on our side of the pond!



Thank you, I just got them from a guy, who recently have imported them


----------



## Nayim (Jul 24, 2008)

I hope that Spain will win the World cup.. jejeje ( I´m from Spain ) 
Good job, very nice.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope so too. 
If you don't mind my asking, are you from Spain too?


desaza said:


> Thank you , I really had hard time arranging them
> 
> I hope they win the champions league next season with Villa in !!


Haha, they are one of the favorites and my top choice. 


Nayim said:


> I hope that Spain will win the World cup.. jejeje ( I´m from Spain )
> Good job, very nice.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

edwing206 said:


> I hope so too.
> If you don't mind my asking, are you from Spain too?
> 
> 
> Haha, they are one of the favorites and my top choice.





oh no I'm a Korean guy, who just loves soccer so much !!


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

Nayim said:


> I hope that Spain will win the World cup.. jejeje ( I´m from Spain )
> Good job, very nice.



thank you, Im from south Korea and in about 5 hours, Spain and Korea will have match. Well... people call it 'match'. But the way I see it, it will be just be one side game...  
haha I love my country of course, but honestly I love Spanish soccer team better kkkk
They are unstopable, with Villa, Torres, Silva, Alonso, Xavier, Iniesta, Ramos and Casillas.
wow I can do this all day ..kk


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha, at least you know who to go for if not your own team. 


desaza said:


> thank you, Im from south Korea and in about 5 hours, Spain and Korea will have match. Well... people call it 'match'. But the way I see it, it will be just be one side game...
> haha I love my country of course, but honestly I love Spanish soccer team better kkkk
> They are unstopable, with Villa, Torres, Silva, Alonso, Xavier, Iniesta, Ramos and Casillas.
> wow I can do this all day ..kk


----------



## ClPat (Mar 6, 2010)

This tank is awesome! Very well-made. Is that an Indian almong/catappa tree? That is cool!


----------

